# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  Ubuntu - Part 1

## muanoithatcucom

Box có từ lâu rồi mà không thấy có bài đăng nên mình sẽ đăng một loạt bài về Ubuntu - một trong những hệ điều hành phổ biến nhất của Linux
Đầu tiên là chút sơ lược về Ubuntu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Ubuntu là một hệ điều hành do cộng đồng phát triển và là tuyệt vời cho các máy tính xách tay, máy tính để bàn và cả máy chủ. Bất kỳ bạn sử dụng nó ở đâu, Ubuntu đều có tất cả các ứng dụng mà bạn luôn cần, từ các ứng dụng soạn thảo văn bản tới thư điện tử, từ phần mềm máy chủ web tới các công cụ lập trình.
Ubuntu là và sẽ luôn là miễn phí (free of charge). Bạn không phải trả bất kỳ phí bản quyền nào. Bạn có thể tải nó về, sử dụng và chia sẻ Ubuntu với bạn bè, gia đình, nhà trường hoặc doanh nghiệp của bạn mà không vì bất cứ thứ gì một cách tuyệt đối.
Ubuntu được bảo trợ bởi công ty Canonical Ltd (sở hữu bởi Mark Shuttleworth). Nó phát hành một phiên bản mới cứ 6 tháng một lần và hỗ trợ 18 tháng sau khi phát hành phiên bản mới đó thông qua các nâng cấp về an ninh. Với phiên bản hỗ trợ lâu dài – LTS (Long Term Support), bạn sẽ có hỗ trợ 3 năm với các máy tính để bàn và 5 năm đối với các máy chủ. Không có bất kỳ phí bổ sung nào đối với phiên bản LTS. Các nâng cấp lên các phiên bản mới của Ubuntu là và vẫn sẽ là miễn phí (free of charge). Bằng cách này Ubuntu nhắm tới mục tiêu cung cấp một hệ điều hành luôn được cập nhật và tương đối ổn định cho người sử dụng thông qua việc sử dụng các phần mềm tự do.

Với Ubuntu, mọi thứ bạn cần đều có trên 1 đĩa CD, nó cung cấp một môi trường làm việc hoàn chỉnh. Các phần mềm bổ sung luôn sẵn sàng trực tuyến trên Internet.
Trình cài đặt bằng đồ hoạ cho phép bạn cómọi thứ chạy nhanh chóng và dễ dàng. Một cài đặt tiêu chuẩn sẽ mất ít hơn 25 phút.
Một khi máy của bạn được cài đặt thì nó sẵn sàng để sử dụng ngay lập tức. Trên các máy tính để bàn bạn sẽ có một tập hợp đầy đủ các công cụ làm việc, Internet, các ứng dụng đồ hoạ và vẽ, trình soạn thảo văn bản, bảng tính và trình diễn, và cả các trò chơi. Trên máy chủ bạn chỉ có những gì cần thiết để có và chạy và sẽ không có những gì bạn không cần.
Ubuntu hỗ trợ gần 100 ngôn ngữ trên thế giới, trong đó có Việt Nam

​Ubuntu cam kết gì?
1. Ubuntu sẽ luôn luôn là miễn phí, kể cả các phiên bản cao cấp (enterprise releases) và luôn có các nâng cấp về bảo mật.
2. Ubuntu sẽ đi cùng với các hỗ trợ thương mại từ hãng Canonical và hàng trăm công ty khác khắp toàn cầu.
3. Ubuntu bao gồm nền tảng truy cập và dịch thuật tốt nhất mà cộng đồng phần mềm tự do cung cấp cho người sử dụng.
4. Các đĩa CD Ubuntu chỉ có các ứng dụng phần mềm tự do; khuyến khích người sử dụng các phần mềm tự do và nguồn mở, cải tiến và phân phối chúng.
Ubuntu có nghĩa gì?
Ubuntu là một từ có nguồn gốc từ châu Phi, có nghĩa là _“lòng nhân ái cho mọi người”_ (Humanity to others). Hệ điều hành Ubuntu mang tinh thần này của Ubuntu tới cho thế giới phần mềm.
Ubuntu đã phát hành những phiên bản nào và khi nào?
Phiên bản
Tên mã
Ngày phát hành

4.04
Warty Warthog
20/10/2004

5.04
Hoary Hedgehog
08/04/2005

5.10
Breezy Badger
13/10/2005

6.06 LTS
Dapper Drake
01/06/2006

6.10
Edgy Eft
26/10/2006

7.04
Feisty Fawn
19/04/2007

7.10
Gutsy Gibbon
18/10/2007

8.04
Hardy Heron
21/04/2008

8.10
Intrepid Ibex
24/10/2008

9.04
Jaunty Jackalope
23/04/2009

9.10
Karmic Koala
29/10/2009

10.04
Lucid Lynx
29/04/2010

10.10
Maverick Meerkat
10/10/2010

11.04
Natty Narwhal
28/04/2011

11.10
Oneiric Ocelot
13/10/2011

12.04
Precise Pangolin
26/04/2012

12.10
Quantal Quetzal
18/10/2012


Bạn có thể tải về tự do các phiên bản này trên: http://www.ubuntu.com Mỗi phiên bản đều có 1 linh vật tượng trưng (bạn có thể hình dung qua tên của phiên bản).
Các con số phiên bản là số năm và tháng phát hành các phiên bản đó. Ví dụ, 10.04 nghĩa là phiên bản được phát hành vào tháng 4/2010.

​Sơ lược tiểu sử công ty và người bảo trợ cho Ubuntu
Công ty Canonical Ltd là một công ty phát triển phần mềm có trụ sở tại thủ đô Luân Đôn, nước Anh, do Mark Shuttleworth thành lập ngày 05/03/2004 (trước khi ra đời phiên bản đầu tiên Ubuntu 4.10 hơn 7 tháng).
Ngoài việc bảo trợ cho dự án Ubuntu, Canonical Ltd. còn bảo trợ cho các dự án liên quan khác như _Ubuntu Server Edition, Xubuntu, Edubuntu_, _Kubuntu_, _Ubuntu on ARM_ và _Ubuntu MID Edition_…
1. _Ubuntu Server Edition_ là hệ điều hành chạy trên máy chủ, dành cho môi trường doanh nghiệp, với những phần mềm tự do và ổn định, hỗ trợ hoàn toàn và bảo mật.
2. _Xubuntu_ là một hệ điều hành dựa trên Ubuntu và là lý tưởng cho các máy tính cũ, cấu hình thấp, các máy tính công nghệ mạng thin-client (mạng được hình thành từ các máy tính trạm cấu hình rất thấp và thường là không cần ổ cứng, được khởi động từ máy chủ) hoặc cho những ai thích có được tốc độ cao nhất đối với phần cứng sẵn có của máy tính.
3. _Edubuntu_ cũng là một hệ điều hành dựa trên Ubuntu, được tuỳ biến để dành riêng cho các trường học. Các phiên bản trong tương lai của Edubuntu còn hướng tới môi trường các trường đại học.
4. _Kubuntu_ cũng là một hệ điều hành dựa trên Ubuntu. Khác biệt lớn nhất so với Ubuntu là ở chỗ Ubuntu dựa trên môi trường máy tính để bàn GNOME, còn Kubuntu thì là môi trường máy tính để bàn KDE (K Desktop Environment).
5. _Ubuntu on ARM_ là 1 dự án phát tirển Ubuntu chạy trên những hệ thống và thiết bị ARM (hiện chỉ mới hỗ trợ _Freescale i.MX51 Babbage boards_ và _Marvell Dove boards_)
6. _Ubuntu MID Edition_ là sản phẩm hướng tới những thiết bị Internet di động (Mobile Internet Devices), dựa trên Ubuntu và phần cứng MID từ OEMs và ODMs. Đây là dự án nguổn mở hoàn toàn, cung cấp đầy đủ các tính năng Internet.
Ngoài những bản phân phối do Canonical hỗ trợ, còn rất nhiều phiên bản Ubuntu dành cho những mục đích khác nhau, ví dụ Ubuntu Studio, Mythubuntu và những bản phân phối dựa trên Ubuntu, ví dụ như MEPIS
Mark Shuttleworth là một tỷ phú người Nam Phi, sinh ngày 17/09/1973. Ngoài việc là người sáng lập Canonical Ltd. và hỗ trợ các dự án phát triển các hệ điều hành tự do và nguồn mở nêu trên, ông còn nổi tiếng và được nhiều người biết tới như vị khách du lịch vũ trụ thứ 2 của thế giới khi được chọn bay trong năm 2001 trên con tàu vũ trụ Soyuz TM-33 và Soyuz TM-34 với thời gian du lịch trên vũ trụ dài 9 ngày 21 giờ 55 phút.
Tại Việt Nam
Hiện nay, Việt Nam có 1 cộng đồng chính thức của Ubuntu (Local Community) là http://www.ubuntu-vn.org. Khi sử dụng Ubuntu, bạn có thể nhận được sự giúp đỡ của cộng đồng qua forum hoặc wiki. Cộng đồng tổ chức offline định kì 6 tháng/lần theo lịch phát hành của Ubuntu.

----------

